# Marriott Strategy for Non-Marriott (Belize or Turks)



## Quimby4 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello Tuggers,

We just returned from our first trip to the Caribbean, well technically the Bahamas, Harborside at Atlantis. We loved the Caribbean water, not necessarily Atlantis

I am placing a request later than usual for Summer 2016, so I need some advice on booking airfare.

Trading a 2 Bedroom Marriott in II

Are my chances better getting into:

Captain Morgans in Belize or
Alexandra Resort in Turks and Caicos

I want to book airfare with award seats in a few weeks so will have to lock in a destination with out a trade confirmation.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't help you with the likelihood of getting the exchange other than to tell you we gave up our 2 BR Grand Chateau and got Xmas week 2013 at Captain Morgan's and LOVED it.  You can read our review in the Marketplace.

Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2015)

This question may be better answered in the Caribbean Forum. People there may have more experience trading in to these properties.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thx Stu.
Dioxide, how do I move it to Caribbean? Thx


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 9, 2015)

Your chances for an Alexandra trade are slim to none. I've only heard of one trade. I have seen it pop up as a last minute trade about 3 times in 10 years of my II membership. You would have better luck with an II Getaway which are offered on occasion for Alexendra. I think it says something when we have multiple Caribbean Marriott weeks and we ended up going to Beaches at T&C. I enjoyed T&c but I would pick Atlantis over Beaches anyday. I think it would be risky to book award travel without a backup plan like a Marriott point reservation somewhere. I'd only feel comfortable at a location with a lot of options like Aruba rather than T&c which doesn't have any choices.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> This question may be better answered in the Caribbean Forum. People there may have more experience trading in to these properties.





Quimby4 said:


> Thx Stu.
> Dioxide, how do I move it to Caribbean? Thx



Done.  

(You can use the "Report Post" icon under TUG User Names in a thread to ask the mods for help with editing/moving/etc.)


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 9, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> Your chances for an Alexandra trade are slim to none. I've only heard of one trade. I have seen it pop up as a last minute trade about 3 times in 10 years of my II membership. You would have better luck with an II Getaway which are offered on occasion for Alexendra. I think it says something when we have multiple Caribbean Marriott weeks and we ended up going to Beaches at T&C. I enjoyed T&c but I would pick Atlantis over Beaches anyday. I think it would be risky to book award travel without a backup plan like a Marriott point reservation somewhere. I'd only feel comfortable at a location with a lot of options like Aruba rather than T&c which doesn't have any choices.



Thank you for the info on Alexandra. 

I am curious why you preferred Atlantis over T&C?

We are diehard Hawaii lovers but figure we should hit up the Caribbean for the next few years since the kids have passports now. I picked Belize and TC because the flights are easier from LAX-DFW. 
I really want St John but know that is impossible.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe you should try for Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St Thomas. They also have a Marriott and Ritz you could try to book with Rewards as backup. Just take boat to St John during day. Best of both worlds. 

I think Turks has the most beautiful water I have ever seen. Enjoyed it and can't wait to go back when Marriott/Ritz opens in the future. I'm just saying I wouldn't go back to Beaches resort...just not worth the small fortune it costs. I'd stay at Alexandra if I could get it. At Beaches, you pay five figures to stay there for All inclusive five star service. I had a waitress deliver a mimosa to me... i said "no thanks" and she argued with me that I had in fact ordered it. She wouldn't let it go so I finally took it. We would go to the beach and no one would wait on us...finally someone did and we asked for water and he said he couldn't bring it. Wth? We would go to a restaurant for a special item that have on their menu and they would say it's no longer available. Just poor service that makes me want to get a timeshare, fill a cooler with bottled water and take to the beach on my own and save thousands. 

I love Hawaii but it's too far for us so we've been visting a lot of Caribbean islands. It sounds like you like quiet beaches. I like places with beaches and a LOT of activities. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 9, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> Maybe you should try for Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St Thomas. They also have a Marriott and Ritz you could try to book with Rewards as backup. Just take boat to St John during day. Best of both worlds.
> 
> I think Turks has the most beautiful water I have ever seen. Enjoyed it and can't wait to go back when Marriott/Ritz opens in the future. I'm just saying I wouldn't go back to Beaches resort...just not worth the small fortune it costs. I'd stay at Alexandra if I could get it. At Beaches, you pay five figures to stay there for All inclusive five star service. I had a waitress deliver a mimosa to me... i said "no thanks" and she argued with me that I had in fact ordered it. She wouldn't let it go so I finally took it. We would go to the beach and no one would wait on us...finally someone did and we asked for water and he said he couldn't bring it. Wth? We would go to a restaurant for a special item that have on their menu and they would say it's no longer available. Just poor service that makes me want to get a timeshare, fill a cooler with bottled water and take to the beach on my own and save thousands.
> 
> I love Hawaii but it's too far for us so we've been visting a lot of Caribbean islands. It sounds like you like quiet beaches. I like places with beaches and a LOT of activities. Good luck on your trip!



Thanks Weimaraner !!
I just love beaches and snorkeling..I like to snorkel and explore new spots everyday.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 9, 2015)

Of the two destinations, I liked Belize better, but that may be because we had chartered a catamaran and sailed the Cayes then went inland for 3 nights to see the Mayan ruins. So it was a better variety of water and land activities. Turks & Caicos is beautiful, but unlike other Caribbean spots, it's not where I would go for a return visit. I would go back to Belize.


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 9, 2015)

Why don't you consider the Marriott Surf club in Aruba? The lazy river is great, there is a large number of good restaurants and beach activities. Check out this write-up on Aruba: http://www.arubakid.com/booklet.htm


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 9, 2015)

sun&fun said:


> Of the two destinations, I liked Belize better, but that may be because we had chartered a catamaran and sailed the Cayes then went inland for 3 nights to see the Mayan ruins. So it was a better variety of water and land activities. Turks & Caicos is beautiful, but unlike other Caribbean spots, it's not where I would go for a return visit. I would go back to Belize.



Do you mind if I ask why you aren't interested in returning to T&C?
I always like to hear different perspectives.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 9, 2015)

Quimby4:

I generally don't return to a Caribbean resort/island unless I feel I missed some part of the experience the 1st time and I want to go back to get the full flavor. Aruba is an exception - my DH loves Aruba and so we always go there at least once a year. Gotta say we've been there done that when it comes to Aruba but it is the exception.

I liked T &C fine, but the snorkeling in Belize was great. Some of the clearest and often quite shallow water I've seen sailing through the Cays with dolphins playing in our wake.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 14, 2015)

sun&fun said:


> Quimby4:
> 
> I generally don't return to a Caribbean resort/island unless I feel I missed some part of the experience the 1st time and I want to go back to get the full flavor. Aruba is an exception - my DH loves Aruba and so we always go there at least once a year. Gotta say we've been there done that when it comes to Aruba but it is the exception.
> 
> I liked T &C fine, but the snorkeling in Belize was great. Some of the clearest and often quite shallow water I've seen sailing through the Cays with dolphins playing in our wake.



That sounds great!! I think I am going to book our airfare to Belize for next June and hope that a timeshare trade comes through for Capitan Morgans...If not I will guess I will rent or search for a deal somewhere. 

Does it make sense to stay at Amerbrige Cays for a week for beach stuff then head the jungle for a few days for cave tubing and zipling?


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, I think it makes very good sense to combine water and land-based activities in the rain forest while in Belize. The trip to the Mayan ruins was quite interesting; we were accompanied the entire way by 2 trucks with armed guards, one in front and one in back of our van. It was during a time when tourists were being preyed upon in Guatemala and the Belize authorities were taking no chances. I never felt unsafe. Belize has a lot to offer.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 31, 2015)

sun&fun said:


> Yes, I think it makes very good sense to combine water and land-based activities in the rain forest while in Belize. The trip to the Mayan ruins was quite interesting; we were accompanied the entire way by 2 trucks with armed guards, one in front and one in back of our van. It was during a time when tourists were being preyed upon in Guatemala and the Belize authorities were taking no chances. I never felt unsafe. Belize has a lot to offer.



Thx Sun&Fun. Do you have any suggestions as to where to stay in Belize?
I was able to book some great award seats for June 2016, but am not expecting a trade to come through for the exact dates I need.

I would luv to stay at a resort that has a swim-able beach, I am hearing most have lots of sea grass. Plus, not too far from the jungle to be able to do little day trips. Thx


----------

